# Muddyfox Road Shoes from Sports Direct



## Orange (26 Dec 2011)

http://www.sportsdirect.com/cycling/cycling-clothing

Are they any good? I'm looking at my first venture into proper footwear and don't want to spend too much on a first pair - but equally don't want to waste my money on something that won't do the job. Prices here range from £18-32 but is that too cheap, i.e. too good to be true? Or are these just good January Sale bargains?


----------



## gaz (26 Dec 2011)

I think the DHB R1 shoe is better and only a little bit more.

Note that these shoes are designed for road cleats, using MTB cleats can be dangerous with them.


----------



## Orange (27 Dec 2011)

Thanks Gaz - when you say "these", are you referring to the DHB or Muddyfox shoes, or both?

I was also wondering about shoes such as these - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/bg-primo-shoe-ec019812 - as, as well as commuting I'd likely use them for a few weekend jaunts where I may want to get off the bile and explore on foot a little. Does anybody have any experience of these, good or bad? The reviews on site are mostly quite good.


----------



## gaz (27 Dec 2011)

Orange said:


> Thanks Gaz - when you say "these", are you referring to the DHB or Muddyfox shoes, or both?
> 
> I was also wondering about shoes such as these - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/bg-primo-shoe-ec019812 - as, as well as commuting I'd likely use them for a few weekend jaunts where I may want to get off the bile and explore on foot a little. Does anybody have any experience of these, good or bad? The reviews on site are mostly quite good.


Both.
The pair you linked to above take MTB only style cleats.


----------



## Orange (27 Dec 2011)

Right, thanks. Still can't decide. My bike is a road bike but I somehow think a MTB style pedal/shoe/cleat might be a bit more practical. Hmmm.


----------



## Milo (27 Dec 2011)

they are for commuting and such. It is not compulsory to use road pedals on road bikes.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Dec 2011)

Milo said:


> they are for commuting and such. It is not compulsory to use road pedals on road bikes.


 
 Rule 34! ..............





Only joking. Recessed cleats make a lot of sense if you commute and plan to walk any great distance while wearing wearing the shoes.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Dec 2011)

I use MTB style cleats and i keep up fine on club runs .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2011)

I like the SPD pedals/road bike combination. For me, it suits all the stop-start of urban riding and the lock-and-walk-away possibilities of recessed cleats.


----------

